# Senseless Modification by Moses



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

This little OTT sling came along in a sweet smelling slingtrade from Scotland. 
I shot it enough to feel like I needed more meat on the bone as it is a dinky little thing for how thick it is. 
So making it smaller sort of made it handier. I also needed to figure out how the unknown maker made it. So I brought the saw out.
The scales on each side appears to be a laminate of aluminum sandwiched around an opaque, maybe clear,....polyorsomething?
Then in between the scales is the HDPE, I believe. It was a job cutting through it!
I am positive that I will not be able to resist bringing the SharpiePen out of the drawer. I am thinking either a fauxscrimshaw breaching whale with some seagull's in the distance.

Cheers!
Moses





































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

If a mod turns an underused frame into a winner then it makes plenty of sense to me!

Mo, you seem to be trending towards palm-sized shooters. Is this out of choice or necessity? (I know you travel a bit with your shooters)


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Very interesting construction on that frame. I like what you did to it


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - thats nice.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SlingNerd said:


> If a mod turns an underused frame into a winner then it makes plenty of sense to me!
> 
> Mo, you seem to be trending towards palm-sized shooters. Is this out of choice or necessity? (I know you travel a bit with your shooters)


Just happenstance really. I think I am ready for a big boy sling!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Mo you may like a youtuber that goes by wanderinggibbon though he is not active anymore he has a few videos about his "forker" style slingshots. I have made several and they are a simple build and a hoot to shoot 

https://www.youtube.com/user/wanderinggibbon


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

My like button is broke


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm looking!


raventree78 said:


> Mo you may like a youtuber that goes by wanderinggibbon though he is not active anymore he has a few videos about his "forker" style slingshots. I have made several and they are a simple build and a hoot to shoot
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/wanderinggibbon


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Tag said:


> My like button is broke


Thanks Tag! I just liked your like, not yer broken like button.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

raventree78 said:


> Mo you may like a youtuber that goes by wanderinggibbon though he is not active anymore he has a few videos about his "forker" style slingshots. I have made several and they are a simple build and a hoot to shoot
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/wanderinggibbon


very cool,Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Ridge Runner (Dec 24, 2018)

I have been wondering if something like that would be a good flipper. Thanks for sharing.


----------

